# Rick's Feral Kittens Update (former missing feral kittens)



## rtre1979 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello again.

This is a continuation of the missing feral kitten thread. Now that they are all accounted for, I still need advice on helping socialize three of them and caring for the other five.

Here's a new problem. Soft kitty stools. This past Wednesday, after we first trapped the three, all had hard stools. Since in our care, each of them have softer stools. Without being gross, they aren't liquid, just more like the consistency of say, hair gel. They always have fresh water available and we don't feed them any milk.

We were feeding them canned food mixed with dry food. Today, we switched to rice mixed with canned food to see if this would help harden things up a bit. 

We can't take them to the vet until we get an appointment. In the meantime, any suggestion? We have been feeding all seven kittens plus mama outside the mix of can and dry for the past six weeks and have cleaned up lots of hard stools from the yard, so it seems ok with the others. 

Is it because these three were used to milk from mama cat along with the can and dry mix? Does the mother's milk have a secret sauce that hardens stools? And now the mama cat milk isn't available? Should we go with just dry food or a dry food for kittens? They all have a great amount of energy, still eat like horses, and don't act at all like they are sick. 

Any help would be great. 

Rick


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I would think it is probably a combination of stress of capture and new environment in additon to (mostly) the complete and sudden change in diet, especially since they seem to be adjusting well in the home. Give them a few days of food with no changes to give their bodies time to adjust. Also, it is very possible they have worms and after the vet visit and a de-worming I would expect their stools to return to a normal, formed shape.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This topic can be found at:

viewtopic.php?f=22&t=60558

Sorry, but only one thread can be posted on a particular subject.


----------

